# gallbladder!! who knew??



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi guys! I haven't been on this BB in so long! I hope everyone is doing well! I have some great news! I don't really know if it is connected or not, but I just recently found out that I have gallstones and I have to get my gallbladder out. Does anyone know if this could be related to my IBS?







My Dr. said that I would probably have to keep taking my IBS medication, which is fine with me. I'm wondering if anyone knows if IBS/Gallbladder is connected somehow? And if these IBS problems (or some of them) could be related to my current diagnosis?ALSO!! I am going away on March Break!! I am so excited to go somewhere warm. Anyone have any great suggestions on eating/drinking in the Dominican??


----------



## jennm225 (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know if its related or not. I have had IBS for a long time and just had my gall bladder removed about a month ago. Its been wreaking havoc on my body ever since! Everything I eat seems to bother me, and I have been absolutely miserable. I am going to see my dr. tomorrow though, and I'm hoping she will be able to help me get back to living at least a half-normal life again.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You will need to be more careful with your gallbladder out and food you eat because i think your gallbladder helps digest fat, so i think you have to limit fat that you eat. Im not certain, but i will check this for you. A friend of mine who has his gallbladder out has to take pennicillin everyday.Let me check this and get back to you.Nikki


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi!I had my gallbladder out last September, 2003. Ever since I had it out I think it's made my IBS worse and more diarrhea unfortunately, but it's better than being in all that pain while trying to pass a gallstone or gallbladder attacks all the time. Now I am just trying to deal with more diarrhea problems on top of the D problems I already had. Metamucil has been a life saver though


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

My best friend had her gall bladder removed and now she has no liquor tolerance. It took a few cases of her being really sick from the usual amount of beer to realize she can't drink like she used to! Be careful about that. She also takes a powder medicine she stirs in her drinks (like fiber) that helps fight the D. It is mentioned in The 1st year of IBS book. It is a common prescription for people with no gallbladdres.


----------

